# عندى مشكله فى الميديا فاير



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

_صباح الفل عليكم _
_عندى مشكله فى الميديا فاير _
_ياريت حد يقدر يساعدنى _
_ده شكل الصفحه اللى بتظهر_
_وبيفضل كده بالساعات ومش بيحمل حاجه _
_




_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

ايه يا جدعان ماحدش عارف الحل ؟؟​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أبريل 2011)

*صدقنى معرفش وبعدين انا لحظت ان الميديا فير تم تحدثو فى ربما هى دى المشكلة عندك
*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2011)

*كوكو جرب
ترفع من على الفاير فوكس
او جرب تحذف ملفات ال التيمب والكوكيز
وقولى الاخبار
*


----------



## esaaco (9 أبريل 2011)

عزيزى ...
هذه المشكله نتيجه انك بترفع ملف حجمه كبير وكمان سرعه الشبكه عندك قليله
اقصد معدل الابلود( Rate Upload ) ....
حاول تجزأ ملفاتك الى ملفات صغيره....

ولكن انا اقترح عليك موقع ابلود اخر 



ممكن تجرب موقع ابلود اخر وانا اقترح عليك فيل سونك
وكمان بيديلك اجر لما اى حد يعمل لملفاتك داون لوود

رابط الموقع
www.filesonic.com

تحياتى
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كوكو جرب*
> *ترفع من على الفاير فوكس*
> *او جرب تحذف ملفات ال التيمب والكوكيز*
> *وقولى الاخبار*


 
_حذفت التيمب والكوكيز بس مافيش فايده _
_بس شغال من الفاير فوكس _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

esaaco قال:


> عزيزى ...
> 
> هذه المشكله نتيجه انك بترفع ملف حجمه كبير وكمان سرعه الشبكه عندك قليله
> اقصد معدل الابلود( Rate Upload ) ....
> ...


_جارى التجربه _
_شكرا على النصيحه والمعلومه_​


----------

